
Our framework for adding social signals to our remote work product - virtuallyvivek
https://pragli.com/blog/our-framework-for-adding-social-signals/
======
ydb
I like this idea; current functionalities in most of my communication apps is
seriously out of date. There's got to be more to that than just a little
"away" badge! Good on this devs for trying something new.

Now just to have an "I'm not actually at my desk I just ate too much Mexican
food for lunch and so will work out of the bathroom for the afternoon." lol

~~~
virtuallyvivek
Thanks ydb! Small world but that status would have been super relevant for me
today :)

